# 4K HDR TV in approx. 40k



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey folks,
1. Budget? 40k, can stretch 5-10k if really matters.
2. Display type and size? 43" to 49"
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily? Movies and console gaming
4. Types and number of ports required? 3 HDMI ports
5. Preferred choice of brand? None, just the display quality should be best in budget.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? 
Vu 43BU113 - 31K
Vu 50BU116 - 39K
Samsung 43NU7100 - 47K (after discounts)

7. Any other info that you
 want to share. - My biggest confusion is: does brands like samsung or sony really makes the difference when compared to the likes if Vu or TCL? would it make sense to shed more on the samsung panel instead of Vu or TCL or panasonic?

Please advise.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks like there is no tv expert here. lol.


----------



## Minion (Aug 27, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Looks like there is no tv expert here. lol.


Panasonic TH-43FX600D
 It is available for 48k


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 30, 2018)

@Minion Thank you for the suggestion. I would appreciate if you could tell its pros as well.


----------



## Minion (Aug 30, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @Minion Thank you for the suggestion. I would appreciate if you could tell its pros as well.


Specs - TH-43FX600D 4K TV - Panasonic India


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 30, 2018)

what about this? Its a new from Onida for 36k:

Onida Google Certified 107.97cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 31, 2018)

UPDATE: decided to go for Ondia 43 UIC.

Reasons:
1. Checked thorough reviews for Samsung NU7100 (Rs. 47k after discounts) and Panasonic 43FX600D (Rs. 48k), and overall I found that both are termed as "entry-level" 4K's. Their performance is not hugely better than cheaper brand options, if not equal.
2. Onida 43 UIC is fresh in market and so comes with plethora of features (connectivity, android TV) which are missing in above mentioned models.
3. Onida 43 UIC costed only 34k (after discounts) which is a huge save compared to above mentioned models.

Will share the picture quality and build quality information once the TV is installed.

Thanks


----------



## Minion (Aug 31, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> UPDATE: decided to go for Ondia 43 UIC.
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. Checked thorough reviews for Samsung NU7100 (Rs. 47k after discounts) and Panasonic 43FX600D (Rs. 48k), and overall I found that both are termed as "entry-level" 4K's. Their performance is not hugely better than cheaper brand options, if not equal.
> ...



You are wrong in every way Panasonic I have suggested in not their entry series their entry series are DX480 series  this tv has HDR,Wide color gamut,Very fast panel(removes motion blur) and 4k Dimming these feature will provide way better PQ than Onida but yeah onida is way cheaper too but before getting it do some research on service quality they are providing

One of my relative bought a 32 inch HD tv from them but it only lasted 1.6 yrs and these people didn't provide any after sales support finally she had to ditch that tv


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 31, 2018)

Minion said:


> You are wrong in every way Panasonic I have suggested in not their entry series their entry series are DX480 series  this tv has HDR,Wide color gamut,Very fast panel(removes motion blur) and 4k Dimming these feature will provide way better PQ than Onida but yeah onida is way cheaper too but before getting it do some research on service quality they are providing
> 
> One of my relative bought a 32 inch HD tv from them but it only lasted 1.6 yrs and these people didn't provide any after sales support finally she had to ditch that tv



As far as I could check, the FX600 doesn't come with WCG, and its peak brightness isn't that high to be considered a good HDR panel. It is an "entry-level" panel.

Sources:
*www.techradar.com/reviews/panasonic-fx600-series-tx-55fx600 
"...So how good is the picture on a FX600 likely to be? Rather than just offer basic HDR compatibility, Panasonic is touting HDR-Multi, which signifies screens have HDR10, HLG (Hybrid Log-Gamma) and HDR10+ support.
Much of the set’s picture performance will depend on the effectiveness of the backlight. What we have here is Adaptive Backlight Dimming Plus; the backlight is continually optimised, to maximise contrast. Take note, though, this is not a Wide Colour Gamut panel..."

*www.techradar.com/reviews/panasoni...ual-reviews+(TechRadar:+Audio+visual+reviews)
"... the 4K HDR FX700 sits above the brand’s entry-level FX600 range, and alongside the FX740 (which is a Currys/PC World-exclusive variant with a more arty design and OLED-style base), but below the flagship FX750 (FX780 in Europe) models."


A major difference between Panasonic and Onida can be the support for HDR10+ in Panasonic, but I don't think it matters alot when the peak brightness is around 400 nits only. The difference is not going to be noticeable until seen side by side.

I am not saying that Onida is at par with Panasonic. The Panasonic might be better than Onida in overall PQ, but I don't think the difference is going to be considerable enough for a price difference of approx. 14k.

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Minion (Aug 31, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> As far as I could check, the FX600 doesn't come with WCG, and its peak brightness isn't that high to be considered a good HDR panel. It is an "entry-level" panel.
> 
> Sources:
> Panasonic FX600 Series (TX-55FX600) | TechRadar
> ...


Read this
Hexa Chroma Drive - Panasonic Singapore
Panasonic LED TV in India - Review 2018

There is a huge difference in Picture processing and panel quality from well known brand and generic brands like VU,ONIDA etc and specification mean nothing in tvs and recently I watch many people  buying tvs just by reading their specifications  they just see 43" 4k for 30k  and getting them because it is ultra cheap and they expect it to  match PQ of Sony and Samsung and later get disappointed by PQ and service

My suggestion audition these models then decide what you want.

According to me spending 35k on Onida is not a wise decision personally I wouldn't buy anything from Onida until they provide better after sales support


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input @Minion. 
I never said Onida is going to give same PQ as of Samsungs or Panasonics or other high end brand. I just mentioned that the PQ difference is not going to be huge if you compare their "entry level" tv's with Onida, but the price difference is certainly huge.
Hexa Chroma Drive - Panasonic Singapore -- this article is from panasonic only. I believe 3rd party (independent) reviewers should be given priority instead of OEM's articles. Every brand have their own terminologies (even Onida has one "PIE" - pixel illuminating engine) which are just gimmicks to make place in the market. Please note that this article is about their different technologies, and not about FX600 series which certainly don't have all the technologies mentioned in the article. Same goes for other article as well.
About the auditioning - I did checkout Samsung NU7100, 7470, LG latest and one year old 43" model and some Vu models and couldn't see any huge PQ difference. Worse part is Samsung Nu7100 (cheapest UHD) comes for around 50k and still isn't feature-rich. Honestly, I didn't get a chance to audition Panasonic models but the reviews also weren't any groundbreaking. If one wants a big PQ difference, he will have to enter in >80k segment (NU8000 etc.) 
Well, Onida 43UIC is installed at my home now and working fine. Initial impression is that the 4k content looks very crisp with vivid colors and PS4 performance is stunning. Honestly, the blacks sometimes aren't very black (only when there are black strips in a movie or only subtitles in a total black background) and the TV iteslf is not beautiful to look at (standard rectangular body with silver color and dull notification LED) but you get what you pay. Well, I can't comment about after sales support yet but it depends from place to place, and installation process was very smooth.

I'll update and share some 4k pics on this thread  once I get to explore it more.
Thank you!


----------



## Minion (Sep 4, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Thanks for the input @Minion.
> I never said Onida is going to give same PQ as of Samsungs or Panasonics or other high end brand. I just mentioned that the PQ difference is not going to be huge if you compare their "entry level" tv's with Onida, but the price difference is certainly huge.
> Hexa Chroma Drive - Panasonic Singapore -- this article is from Panasonic only. I believe 3rd party (independent) reviewers should be given priority instead of OEM's articles.



I know its not a review but technologies that are applied on Panasonic tvs to improve picture quality every OEM have different terms for that. I only posted it for your reference purpose only.

You simply can't compare quality of tier 1 brands with other smaller player who import most components from China and assembled it here in India and sell them in India with their brands just like lava,micromax etc can't be compared with Samsung,Nokia,One plus etc but hey if you are satisfied onida then there is no point in arguing with each other


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 4, 2018)

Do share your PS4 Pro experience on the tv. I would advise you to get the extended warranty if possible.  

Also the primary difference between Onida and brands like Panasonic would be the R&D effort. Onida probably gets the TV from some OEM (VU gets it from HiSense ) while Panasonic, Samsung etc have their own research division. 

Also on the black levels, I presume its an IPS panel.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 4, 2018)

Haven't you left India yet?
Anyways in that budget you will get "entry level" 4k TV's only. Yes the Onida one has many other features to make it up for the brand's name but nothing can beat the display of Samsung and LG. I prefer buying monitors etc. after checking their quality in a showroom first. Congrats on your purchase. Do share the reviews.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 4, 2018)

Minion said:


> I know its not a review but technologies that are applied on Panasonic tvs to improve picture quality every OEM have different terms for that. I only posted it for your reference purpose only.
> 
> You simply can't compare quality of tier 1 brands with other smaller player who import most components from China and assembled it here in India and sell them in India with their brands just like lava,micromax etc can't be compared with Samsung,Nokia,One plus etc but hey if you are satisfied onida then there is no point in arguing with each other



Thank you for all your input. 

@Stormbringer sure, I'll update more  Yes, its an IPS panel..not considered good when it comes to TV lol.
@billubakra I am back here for sometime, official work  My parents wanted a new TV for their bedroom so..Will share more updates soon.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2018)

More updates needed.

Hows Onida 43 UIC been? A good 43" TV?

It's available at Rs 24990 currently on Amazon.in! 
*www.amazon.in/Onida-109-22-inches-43FB1-43FB2/dp/B074CG6KQB


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> More updates needed.
> 
> Hows Onida 43 UIC been? A good 43" TV?
> 
> ...


This is full HD model, not the UIC 4k.
Personally I liked it. Great PQ, great performance with my PS4 Pro and Xbox One X and freedom as its android. It might not be as great as Samsung or Sony but perfect VFM as the difference wouldn't matter until side by side comparison.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> This is full HD model, not the UIC 4k.
> Personally I liked it. Great PQ, great performance with my PS4 Pro and Xbox One X and freedom as its android. It might not be as great as Samsung or Sony but perfect VFM as the difference wouldn't matter until side by side comparison.


Is this model Android too? Or you used a Firestick like dongle to convert it into Android TV?
If it natively supports Android, then does Youtube, Prime and Netflix work?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 15, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Is this model Android too? Or you used a Firestick like dongle to convert it into Android TV?
> If it natively supports Android, then does Youtube, Prime and Netflix work?



UIC series is all native android TV, first one certified by Google. You don't need to attach any stick to enable the functionality. The entire interface of TV is similar to an android mobile. Youtube comes by default and you can download Prime from the play store. However, Netflix doesn't work because apparently Onida didn't buy some kind of licence to support it. So if you want to run Netflix, you'll have to rely on some external device (like I use my PS4), or run it via some internet browser downloaded from the play store.
To add more, it has in-built google chromecast so super easy to cast from your device to TV without any problems.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> UIC series is all native android TV, first one certified by Google. You don't need to attach any stick to enable the functionality. The entire interface of TV is similar to an android mobile. Youtube comes by default and you can download Prime from the play store. However, Netflix doesn't work because apparently Onida didn't buy some kind of licence to support it. So if you want to run Netflix, you'll have to rely on some external device (like I use my PS4), or run it via some internet browser downloaded from the play store.
> To add more, it has in-built google chromecast so super easy to cast from your device to TV without any problems.


That's useful. Thanks.
So any idea why the Amazon product page doesn't list Android as a feature? *www.amazon.in/Onida-109-22-inches-43FB1-43FB2/dp/B074CG6KQB


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 16, 2018)

Vyom said:


> That's useful. Thanks.
> So any idea why the Amazon product page doesn't list Android as a feature? *www.amazon.in/Onida-109-22-inches-43FB1-43FB2/dp/B074CG6KQB



Again, this is not the TV I am talking about (Onida 43 UIC). It is this one - Onida Google Certified 107.97cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2018)

Looks like we sparked a discussion between VFM TVs. I moved the post to a new thread: What does VFM means really in context with TVs?
I will close thread if Vineet Sharma thinks it's purpose is done?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Looks like we sparked a discussion between VFM TVs. I moved the post to a new thread: What does VFM means really in context with TVs?
> I will close thread if Vineet Sharma thinks it's purpose is done?


What we need is excel sheets.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What we need is excel sheets.


Is it a meme now?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2018)

Yus


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 3, 2018)

Vyom said:


> Looks like we sparked a discussion between VFM TVs. I moved the post to a new thread: What does VFM means really in context with TVs?
> I will close thread if Vineet Sharma thinks it's purpose is done?



I am sorry as I didn't see your question earlier. Yes please, this thread can be closed now.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 16, 2019)

pankaj007 said:


> Haven't you left India yet?
> Anyways in that budget you will get "entry level" 4k TV's only. Yes the Onida one has many other features to make it up for the brand's name but nothing can beat the display of Samsung and LG.



Things didn't work exactly the way I was hoping. Jumping to and fro India in every 2-3 months because of the nature of my work


----------

